# What kind of board should I be looking for?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

You could probably do a 165 for board size. I wouldn't get a wide board with size 10 feet as the standard 165 board SHOULD give you plenty of room. I have size 10 feet and ride a 152.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm 5'11, 180#, ride a 159, and it's perfect I find. Same skill level as you, also just starting to feel comfortable on blues and single blacks.
165 would work, but I think that would be more of a powder board for you.
I think you'd be fine with anything from 160-165


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

*!*

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

What scares me is that I asked the same question just last week, and I was told to get a 155-159. The only different is he is 1" taller than me. What gives?

I was riding a 163, and I am going to get a 158 now. Will I see any difference, given that we are comparing the same board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

chad812 said:


> What scares me is that I asked the same question just last week, and I was told to get a 155-159. The only different is he is 1" taller than me. What gives?
> 
> I was riding a 163, and I am going to get a 158 now. Will I see any difference, given that we are comparing the same board?


Chad812: What is your weight in comparison? and what kind of riding are you looking to do?


Viin: If your not interested in the park then I would go for a directional or maybe a directional twin shape all-mountain board that is a little more on the stiff side. And I would stay between a 160 and 163 (160 will be easier to handle and probably more suitable for your skillset). As for the wide board the cut off in boot size is usually size 11 so you don't have to get a wide board but don't count it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Board size is largely preference. A larger board is going to be more stable at higher speeds and float better on powder. A smaller board is going to be easier to control and maneuver around with especially at slower speeds but will also be shakier at higher speeds and not flow well in powder. The 160-165 Range I think will keep you happy for what you want.


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

mike1two said:


> Chad812: What is your weight in comparison? and what kind of riding are you looking to do?


I weigh the same, 190. Looking to freeride only as well. I was suggested to get a Rome Crail.


----------

